# Modular house cost



## Carnmore (22 Jul 2017)

I'm thinking of getting a modular-type house made with pre-insulated sections /panels . It would be well insulated (not quite passive), single storey with a flat roof. The spec would be average with no special features.

A main contractor will be supplying the modules and I want to know how much I should expect to pay. 

Can anyone provide an approx. cost per square metre / foot?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirMille (22 Jul 2017)

"Modular"?

A forty foot reefer?
A hotel module like that TravelLodge in London?
Uber simple Huf Haus shed?


----------



## kceire (25 Jul 2017)

Can you show us an example of this modular house and the modular panels been provided by the contractor.


----------



## XMarks (25 Jul 2017)

I was at the Ideal Homes this year. An Irish company had built a modular bungalow about 160 sq metres and the cost they were quoting (turn key I believe) was €220k. I will try to find the brochure. Dan Wood in the UK with factories in Poland build modular homes in Ireland. Their prices are on their website.


----------



## SirMille (25 Jul 2017)

Buy direct from the Polish factory if you can.

It could cut your price in half!

Massively over-priced imo. Has Ireland entered the era of the McMansion (wooden shed)??


----------



## Leo (26 Jul 2017)

SirMille said:


> Massively over-priced imo. Has Ireland entered the era of the McMansion (wooden shed)??



Wooden shed is what the CIF want you to think of with these as they cling to the old labour intensive methods here.


----------



## Carnmore (31 Jul 2017)

I'd like to get an estimate of the cost. I have a floor plan but no working drawings yet - does anyone know where I could get an indication of price?


----------



## Buddyboy (31 Jul 2017)

This really is a "how long is a piece of string" question.  I think there are so many different approaches/materials/methods etc. that any cost per square foot that can be given here is meaningless.

Have you looked at the various suppliers/manufacturers?  Their websites should have a contact email and they would be in a much better position to give you an estimated costing based on your requirements.

Off the top of my head I can think of Huff house in Germany, Deltec houses in the US. A google of "pre-fab homes Ireland" gave me Scanhome, weberhaus, Kaiser+kraft, timbercabins.ie, ecohouse


----------



## jjm (31 Jul 2017)

Carnmore said:


> I'd like to get an estimate of the cost. I have a floor plan but no working drawings yet - does anyone know where I could get an indication of price?


----------



## kceire (1 Aug 2017)

Buddyboy said:


> This really is a "how long is a piece of string" question.  I think there are so many different approaches/materials/methods etc. that any cost per square foot that can be given here is meaningless.
> 
> Have you looked at the various suppliers/manufacturers?  Their websites should have a contact email and they would be in a much better position to give you an estimated costing based on your requirements.
> 
> Off the top of my head I can think of Huff house in Germany, Deltec houses in the US. A google of "pre-fab homes Ireland" gave me Scanhome, weberhaus, Kaiser+kraft, timbercabins.ie, ecohouse





Carnmore said:


> I'd like to get an estimate of the cost. I have a floor plan but no working drawings yet - does anyone know where I could get an indication of price?




The OP stated that the contractor is providing these panels, but has not provided any details of these panels here or in the same thread on boards.ie

People really don't understand the difference between modular houses and traditional houses, and with our Building Regulations there is no cost difference. The only true "modular" house constructed in Dublin at present is the shipping container home in Ringsend and that cost more than a traditional build.

The OP really needs to confirm what they consider modular and wonder why if there's a cheaper way of building homes in Ireland that comply with Building Regulations, why they have not been used once!


----------



## SDMXTWO (25 Jan 2018)

XMarks said:


> I was at the Ideal Homes this year. An Irish company had built a modular bungalow about 160 sq metres and the cost they were quoting (turn key I believe) was €220k. I will try to find the brochure. Dan Wood in the UK with factories in Poland build modular homes in Ireland. Their prices are on their website.



Sounds very expensive. Consider the below as basic costs and add on for optional extras, site etc.

GROSS BUILDING AREA / NET AREA  SQM      121 / 108
EXTERIOR DIMENSIONS (WIDTH X LENGTH X HEIGHT)   9,0 x 12,0 x 8,7 m
ASSEMBLY TIME IN DAYS    6...10
STRUCTURAL KIT INCLUDES
Structural kit includes:

Strength graded timber as structural truss 45x245mm
Strength graded timber for gable walls 45x245mm
Battens for roof structure 30x45mm
Battens for wall structure 45x45mm
Pressure treated sill plate
OSB3 for floor structure 12mm and 28mm
Breathable underlay for roofing DIVOROLL Universal 2S
Vapour barrier
PVC windows and terrace doors U=1,2 or better
3-layer glass
External doors and MDF internal doors
Building accessories as fixings, nails, WT-screws, silicone, foam etc
Full set of drawings for getting building permit, production and assembly
Optional extras: roofing materials, facade cladding, eaves and gable boards, internal cladding, Velux roof windows, dormer(s), insulation material, stairs, flooring materials, terrace, upgrade from PVC to wooden windows.
Structural kit does not include: transportation to the building site, building site preparations, offloading.

PRICE FROM:
28700 € +VAT


----------

